# How bad does the Cruze rattle???



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol rattles... that's so 'cobalt'

17k miles and 0 rattles. After suffering from the impossibletofindorfixbroughtittothedealer10000timesforrattles for 5 long years across 3 cars... i would not accept anything less


edit: oh lol, you meant with aftermarket subs... cant comment on that


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

tsells said:


> I just bought the Cruze and told myself I would not put my audio system I took out of my trade-in into the new car. That was a week ago. I need my bass back. I am addicted and fully admit it. I need the shake.
> 
> My questions are below - (Note I have searched and read the forums for a couple of days but can't find anything answering my questions).
> 
> ...


Have had two 12s in mine since the weekend I got it, not a single rattle yet, and over 7000 miles of rough driving. It's solid. Oh, yeah, and I have the ECO.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an eco, put two 12's in it for at least 2k miles and I notice a bit of a rattle when I crank the bass knob up. It might just be me being oversensitive, and I do need to take a few things out of my trunk, but its nothing like your stereotypical bean powered rattle box.

Its not like I regret the woofers.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

The rattle isnt my problem.3m tape on back of licence plate all i needed.
My gripe is my useless rear view mirror rotates down like a dying flower about every 4 days (takes that long for the crazy glue i put on the ball/sockets on the mirror mounting arm to fracture and fall off) 
But the center channel upgrade is going sweet ..:eusa_clap:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> The rattle isnt my problem.3m tape on back of licence plate all i needed.


This ^


----------



## tsells (Oct 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks all. Yeah in my accord I used some weather stripping material (foam kind). I attached it to the back of the license plate and it worked flawlessly. Think I will go ahead and get a new amp wiring kit today.....


I NEED MY BASS!!!!!


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> The rattle isnt my problem.3m tape on back of licence plate all i needed.


Good idea! My plate doesn't rattle so much as the plate bracket I have.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Hard hitting bass will make any car start to fall apart after time.


----------

